# Contemporary Ukrainian Architecture



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

*'101 Tower' Business Center* 









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/vitmar2011/


















http://101tower.com.ua/en/









http://www.neocon.ua/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bucha, Kyiv Region*


















^^
Ivan Yunakov is one of the best young architects of Ukraine.

*Prairie House* /2014/




































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/107633.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Vinnytsia*










*Confectionery Factory* /2012-2013/






















































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/90683.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Suburbs of Kyiv*

Residential house, 2013




































http://www.homedsgn.com/2016/02/07/kupinskiy-partners-design-a-home-in-the-suburbs-of-kiev/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*

'The Towers' Residential Complex, 2003-2005









http://gorod.dp.ua/eng/









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Residential house, 2012






























































































































http://www.homedsgn.com/2012/02/02/kiev-residence-by-yunakov-architecture-construction/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*

2000s









http://iloveukraine.com.ua/p/QxrSM9


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

2012









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Oplot-M said:


> 'The Towers' Residential Complex, 2003-2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jesus, I thought those two towers were office buildings before you tell...:nuts:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ Many people think that it's an office towers but this is a residential towers.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*

Office building, 2010









http://photographers.ua/photo/uroki-geometrii-315670/


----------



## CroDrone (Mar 23, 2016)

Great pictures!


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*

Kaspiy Hotel, 2005









http://novikov-architect.ru/dnepropetrovsk.htm


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kharkiv*

















































































http://www.homedsgn.com/2012/04/18/anti-patio-by-drozdov-partners/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Suburbs of Kyiv*














































http://photo-video.kiev.ua
http://interiorgoda.com.ua/index.ph...e/79-uncategorised/3938-commercial-offer-2013


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Jack’s House, 2012


























































































http://www.homedsgn.com/2012/10/23/jacks-house-by-sergey-makhno/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

*'Zolotyi Gorih' Residential Complex* 









http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

*Gulliver*, 2013 

The Gulliver is a 35-story mixed-use building in Kyiv, the capital of Ukraine.









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/



























http://en.gullivercenter.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Kindergarten "Children's Academy of Modern Education", 2012



















http://academy.com.ua/
http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ Kindergarten "Children's Academy of Modern Education" is part of the *Comfort Town* Residential Complex (economy class; 900-950 Euros per square meter)









http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/ 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andreybk/14137603257









http://www.kandevelopment.com/en/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*The Metropolitan Sheptytsky Center at the Ukrainian Catholic University in Lviv* 
/2017/

















































































































































http://abcnews.com.ua/
https://sheptytsky-center.virtual.ua/en 
https://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/468906.html
https://www.the-village.com.ua/village/city/picture-story/262465-tsentr-sheptitskogo-uku


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*'LeapKids' Kindergarten in Pechersk District, Kyiv* 
/2017/






















































































































More pics (+video): http://leapkids.com.ua/video/ 

http://abcnews.com.ua/
https://dom.ria.com/uk/news/210865.html
https://nv.ua/ukr/style/life/events...ili-b-zalishitisja-navit-dorosli-1351422.html


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*QHome in Darnytsia District, Kyiv* 
/2017/














































https://news.realt.ua/ua/
https://olegstelmakh.com


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Private House in Lviv Region, 2018 












































































































http://www.the-village.com.ua/ 
https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk#lviv


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tetris Hall, Kyiv* 
/2016/









Photo by Oleg Stelmakh









lun.ua


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Ave Plaza Multifunctional Complex in Kharkiv* 
/2011/




























More information: http://drozdov-partners.com/projects/ave-plaza?lang=en


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Platinum Plaza Multifunctional Complex in Kharkiv*, 2010 









Photo by Andriy Avdeenko









Photo by Skyscrapercity's user Fog

See more: http://drozdov-partners.com/projects/platinum-plaza?lang=en


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*New apartment buildings in Lviv* 




































Lun.UA








































































Pics by Max Marko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

'Cube' Business Center in Dnipro City, 2009









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=98300&year_best=2015&month_best=12


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

STEFES Agrarian Company Office in Bila Tserkva, Kyiv Region







































































































































Pics by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Markhouse in Kharkiv*, 2016 













































Pics by Andriy Avdeenko

See more: https://www.archdaily.com/803809/markhouse-drozdov-and-partners


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Contemporary single-family house in a suburb of Kharkiv*, 2016 






















































Pics by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*The new building of the theater in Podil Disctrict of Kyiv*, 2017 



































































































All pics were taken by Andriy Avdeenko

The project received a large number of negative reviews, as the new theater building is located in the historic merchant district, but many people like the new building of the theater.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*The new terminal in Odessa International Airport*, 2017 









Photo by Max Marko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Contemporary dwelling house in Lviv* 


















Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Some examples of modern architecture in Lviv* 



































































































Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Ark House in Kharkiv*, 2015 








































































Pics by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Some examples of modern architecture in Kharkiv*, 2009-2011




































http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Escape Villa in Kyiv Region*, 2015 




































Pics by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Corporate Holiday Home in Pine Forest*, 2017
(the building belongs to the large IT Company)









Photo by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Modern mixed-use building in Kharkiv







_








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Contemporary single family home in a suburb of Kyiv _
























_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> New property developments in the Kyiv Region



































































_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> New property developments in the Kyiv Region



































_Link_


----------

